#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Kiptajine met groene olijven

## Khadijal

*Bereidingstijd: Langer dan 1 uur
Gang: Hoofdgerecht
Keuken: Marokkaanse keuken
Smaak: Hartig
Techniek: Stoven
Soort gerecht: Hoofdgerecht
*

*Ingredinten*

*3 kippenbouten, elk in tween gesneden met het vel er aan;
250 gram groene olijven zonder pit;
1 ui, fijngehakt;
2 eetlepels Smen (gerijpte Marokkaanse boter) f roomboter f zonnenbloemolie;
4 takjes platte peterselie en 4 takjes verse koriander, samengebonden met een draadje garen tot een builtje;
1/2 citroen;
125 ml. water.

Voor de marinade van de kip:
1 koffielepel paprikapoeder;
1/2 koffielepel kurkuma;
2 cm verse gemberwortel, geschild en fijngehakt;
1 mespuntje saffraanpoeder;
een flinke mespunt kaneelpoeder;
1/2 grofgehakte ui;
1 eetlepel olijfolie;
1/2 koffielepel (zee-)zout;
1/2 koffielepel (versgemalen-) zwarte peper.*

----------


## Ramadan2012

:boeps:

----------


## TaMenara

lekker

----------


## Empress

:duim:

----------


## littlegettog

:duim:  heerlijk

----------


## fisabillillah

Lekker!

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

hmmmmmm lekker! BSaha o raha!!!

----------


## Jalall

hmmmmmmm

----------


## Aitsaidmeisje

jummieee

----------


## mellalia20

heerlijk. krijg er honger van ahaha

----------


## TSK

Tfoeeee

----------


## TSK

Tfoeee

----------


## TSK

> 


 :party:  :party:  :party:  :party:  :party:  :party:  :party:

----------


## TSK

> heerlijk. krijg er honger van ahaha


 :zegniets:

----------


## TSK

> jummieee


 :fucyc:  :knife_head:  :knife_head:  :knife_head:  :knife_head:

----------


## TSK

> hmmmmmmm




 :slapen:

----------


## TSK

> hmmmmmm lekker! BSaha o raha!!!



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## TSK

> lekker




 :kotsen:  :kotsen:  :kotsen:  :kotsen:

----------


## TSK

> 



 :giechel:  :giechel:  :giechel:  :giechel:

----------


## TSK

> Lekker!



 :chef:  :chef:  :chef:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:  :duim:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:  :duim:  :duim:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:

----------


## Sypax

:duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:

----------


## SheraiHua

Beter dan de pakjes  :Smilie:

----------


## Noor Couture

lekker

----------


## Nassiravski

Marokkaans eten, _altijd nummer 1_.

----------


## maghribia93

Besaha we raha.

----------


## maghribia93

Trouwens bedankt voor het plaatsen van je recept

----------


## A AL Bayati

Mmmm ook heel lekker met kip.

----------

